

India OKs censoring Facebook, Google, Microsoft, YouTube - Slimy
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/facebook/india-oks-censoring-facebook-google-microsoft-youtube/7308

======
Ankur84
The current Indian government is run by a bunch of amateurs (if not outright
criminals). They keep concocting fake issues to keep people from the real
issues. Their days are numbered.

~~~
suhair
The dumb move by the government to censor the internet earlier was catapulted
by opposition from every corner and then came headless high court rule and the
signal from the court to continue with the censorship. I see this as a dumb
and the dumber show.

------
queensnake
2 things: Google does censor youtube - via responding to user complaints. And
I bet Google /could/ censor the rest if it wanted to. And doesn't it already,
anyway, for China?

But then if not, who would lose more, Google + Facebook or India?

~~~
Slimy
Not really. Google gave up on censoring search results in China and simply
moved its operations to Hong Kong
([http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2010/02/googles-
china-...](http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2010/02/googles-china-
problem-leaves-opening-for-bing-in-china.ars)).

China blocks websites that don't follow its rules. India is threatening to do
something similar. From this article: "Like China, we too can block such
websites," said Justice Suresh Kait.

~~~
kmfrk
Google is back in China, but it looks like they are somehow not censoring
themselves there:
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405297020343690457715...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203436904577155003097277514.html?mod=WSJ_Tech_LEADTop).

------
diego_moita
This trend will go on, other 3rd world countries will do the same. The problem
is that "the internet" doesn't have the political clout that mainstream media
has.

The good news is that most of these countries are too corrupt and disorganized
to make this censorship work. It might even actually help improve anti-
censorship technologies.

~~~
naner
_This trend will go on, other 3rd world countries will do the same._

The term "3rd world" is a bit outdated (it's from the Cold War to describe
neutral and non-aligned countries) and is derogatory. It would be more
accurate to say India is a developing country.

~~~
paulhauggis
3rd world=developing

I don't see anything derogatory about it.

~~~
thewisedude
Just because you dont see it means its NOT? Google it up! I think there are a
significant number of Indian people visiting this site. I see no reason why a
less offensive term like BRIC or developing countries can't be used.

------
fjellfras
I am confused why google is repeatedly being included in this list. From what
I read in the newspapers the (perceived) problem was that posts on facebook
are promoting enmity between religious organizations. Setting aside the
validity of this claim, what does google have to do with this problem ?

------
savrajsingh
No surprise. All movies are reviewed by the Indian government's censor board.
The 'world's largest democracy' has a long way to go!

------
jQueryIsAwesome
Looks like a new reason to emigrate is being created this days:

Q: "Why do you want to live in Japan?" A: "Gastronomy, more jobs and no
internet censorship"

------
robwgibbons
India needs to correct their shit, or US companies need to begin pulling out.
The dilemma is that any company worth their commercial salt is not going to
give up the business opportunity that is the Indian economy.

~~~
fjellfras
I am an Indian and I used to think that one safeguard that we have against
state sponsored censorship is that there are many companies outsourcing work
to India, however I have recently realized that the outsourcing situation is
more or less the same in China and they censor the web without qualms.

